# When Do You Begin Your Morning Nitnem?



## Ishna (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd like to get an idea of the times practicing Sikhs begin performing their morning nitnem.  Please correct me if this is not the proper usage of terms.

If you have any tips for new early birds, please post them!

Could an Admin please change the title if possible and not too much trouble to "What time do you begin your morning nitnem?"  please because I changed my mind half way through poll creation thinking I could change it after.  Whoops!  Thanks.

Ishna


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 4, 2011)

Ishna ji

I actually think this should be merged with other threads on the subject. So I will do that.


----------



## Ishna (Feb 4, 2011)

Knock yourself out, spnadmin ji.  I just wanted to create a poll!  cheerleader

Ishna


----------



## hpannu (Feb 4, 2011)

Ishna Ji - I usually do my nitnem before sunrise. My time varies between 3.30am and 6am. When i get up at 3.20am and take bath my wife complains - it wakes her up. So i am only doing that on weekends when she has a day off. I do my nitnem and then head to Gurduara Sahib. Guru Granth Sahib's Parkash time is 5.00am so there are couple of families that are present at that time.


----------



## hpannu (Feb 4, 2011)

Ishna said:


> If you have any tips for new early birds, please post them!
> 
> Ishna



Ishna Ji - I forgot the tips part. COLD WATER is the key word for early birds ? If that scares you - Kossa Water - lukewarm water not hot water. The first 2 or 3 cups use water that is tolerable then switch to cold till your body can bear it. It's good for you makes you stronger, wakes you up and freshens at the same time. HOT water is for the weak - LOL


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 4, 2011)

Its all in the MIND...( i mean the cold feeling etc..)
MY Bhua ji who is touching 105/6 this coming June, awakes at 2am and bathes in normal tap water even in freezing December months and she never complained..while my kids use the Instant heater shower even after i bring them home from school in the burning heat of Noon temp around 32 degrees Celcius. In Malaysia the sun is so hot the water at NOON is coming out of the taps at almost boiling temp..but my kids will still ON the Electric Water Heater shower !!...
Mann JEETEH..JAGG JEET is GURBANI.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 4, 2011)

ishna ji

You may find this thread both informative and amusing. 
Amrit Vela on the Moon ? Once a Lunar Month !! http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/dasam-granth/25573-amrit-vela-moon-once-lunar-month.html


----------



## minhas (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear Ishna ji ,

In golden temple kirtan starts  at 2 a.m in summer and 3 a.m in winter .After  the path of sukhmani sahib out side the darshan deodi .

Wahe guru ji ka khalsa
wahe guru ji ke fateh ,


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

Ishna Ji...
as you begin reading and "Vichaaring" Gurbani..sometimes you never feel like stopping ( ordinary people will say like eating peanuts or like reading a suspense novel..romantic fiction or murder mystery...one cant put the peanut bag down until empty or the book down until end is revealed..) Now a days it happens so often to me...at rehrass and Kiratn Sohila..sometimes the hukmnamah is so intriguing..i continue reading oblivious of the time and may end up around 2 am or 3 am..and then discover its time to Paraksh the SGGs which I never Sukhasan the previous night...This is  a JOURNEY OF LOVE..rules, regulations etc mean nothing..you will find out soon enough of you are really IN LOVE..or may pass an entire life time..studiously following times and rules and end up as empty as you began..choice is YOURS.


----------



## gscheema (Feb 11, 2011)

Ishna said:


> I'd like to get an idea of the times practicing Sikhs begin performing their morning nitnem.  Please correct me if this is not the proper usage of terms.
> 
> If you have any tips for new early birds, please post them!
> 
> ...



in every religion great importance is given on rising early in the morning and specially in sikh religion it is said ..satgur ka jo sikh kahave bhalke(early in the morning)uth naam thayave...waheguru guru ji da khalsa ,waheguru ji di fateh.


----------

